# fisherman's corner discount



## fisherman Corner (Jan 30, 2011)

*fisherman's corner discount and Menu*

:thumbup:* Print this post, from the fishing forum and receive a 10% discount on any entree!!*

Re-opened under new management. The food is fantastic. More info coming soon!

13486 Perdido Key Drive (Under the north side of the intercoastal waterway bridge to Perdido Key) 
850 791 6914

*Appetizers*
Duck Quesadilla, Jims Spicy Oysters, Crazy John’s Oysters, Fried Calamari, Crab Cake Biscuit, Fried Green Tomatoes with Crawfish Creole Sauce, Fried Crab Claws, Seafood Gumbo, Soup Du Jour, Plantation Salad, Uptown Salad and Blueberry Chicken Salad;
*Po** Boys, Sandwiches and Burgers*
Fried Seafood Po-boys, Crab Cake B.L.T., Fish Taco, Tuna Steak Sandwich, B.L.F.G.T., Grilled Portabella Mushroom Sandwich, “GET THIS” Burger and Build your own 10 ounce Bison or Black Angus chuck Burger
*Entrees*
Fried Seafood Dinners, :notworthy:Shrimp and Grits, Creole Linguini, Cioppino, Grilled Tuna Steak and Certified Black Angus Filet;
*Sides*
Cajun Macaroni and cheese, Baked Potato, French fries, :notworthy:sweet potato fries, Onion Rings and Vegetable of the Day;
*Desserts (made fresh daily)*
Fried Cheese cake, Panna Cotta, :notworthy:New Orleans Bread Pudding and Death by Chocolate Torte
_Drinks _Iced Tea, Barge’s Rootbeer, Pink Lemonade, Sprite, Coke, Diet Coke, Coffee, Domestic Beer, Imported Beer, Premium Beer, and House Wine by the glass

 _* Offer expires March 31,*_ 2011


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

thanks...pm sent...


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

I ate there today. It maintains it's shabby charm. Flip flops and and old t-shirt is stll appropriate. But the menu is much more upscale. 

I ENJOYED the old menu though too, but the new one is definitely quite a few notches up the culinary ladder.

It's Cajun influenced, but not exclusively.

I had the gumbo,...very good and FULL of shrimp, the base like a gravy, I'd prefer it a little brothier. 

Then I had the Shrimp and Grits. EXCELLENT!!! A baseball sized serving of smooth silky grits that has been deep fried. Chrunchy on the outside, SMOOOOOTH on the inside. I didn't count them but a mess of large (24 ct?) fresh tender shrimp all in a terrific sauce.

The prices are a bit upscale too, but it's worth it.

Gumbo (cup) $5 ****

Shrimp and Grits (large entree sized) $14 *****

Bottomless Soda $2

That was too much food for lunch though, next time I'd get a bowl of gumbo or just the shrimp and grits.

Bottled beer, wine and soft drinks.

Inside and outside seating.

Jim


----------



## Ultralite (Oct 1, 2007)

that's dale's favorite dish too jimt...i went with a bowl of gumbo last time and an oyster appetizer and a yueng ling...that was a lot of food and i could hardly finish...

their angus burgers are huge!...


----------

